# Osage orange.



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I got a free chunk of Osage orange a while back and completed a bowl. I did’t go through my normal drying process, I tried something new. This wood is green and wet. I turned it thin to start and dried it in the box of shavings for a week. Then I took it out and touched it up with the bowl gouge. After that I sanded it and put on three coats of wipe on poly. I don’t know if it will change much only time will tell. I like not having to leave it in the drying box for three or four months.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty nice looking bowl!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice fingers crossed and a prayer


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Semipro said:


> very nice fingers crossed and a prayer


Simple yet elegant, I like.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great results....how long before it fully dries out?


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Not sure. When I dry them in the box with shavings three to four months.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man,that's a mighty purdy lookin' chunk of wood. Will be interested in hearing more later about how it fared.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rusty turning them green to get rid of the majority of the waste wood does speed up the drying process and it is easier to turn the wood while green than waiting until it is completely dry. A good way to tell if it is dry and ready for final turning after the green turning stage is to use a small scale a weigh the piece before putting it in the shavings box and record the weight, pencil on the bottom of the piece works. Then check it now and then and record the new weight until it stays at one weight for awhile. That way you are not guessing if it is ready for the final turning.

This is the one I use Digital Scale

It is also good for weighing packages for shipping, weighing Pinewood Derby cars to make sure they are within the weight guidelines, and for mixing epoxies by weight. If you use it for mixing epoxies and other chemicals put it inside a gallon size ZipLock bag to protect it from spills.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> Rusty turning them green to get rid of the majority of the waste wood does speed up the drying process and it is easier to turn the wood while green than waiting until it is completely dry. A good way to tell if it is dry and ready for final turning after the green turning stage is to use a small scale a weigh the piece before putting it in the shavings box and record the weight, pencil on the bottom of the piece works. Then check it now and then and record the new weight until it stays at one weight for awhile. That way you are not guessing if it is ready for the final turning.
> 
> This is the one I use Digital Scale
> 
> It is also good for weighing packages for shipping, weighing Pinewood Derby cars to make sure they are within the weight guidelines, and for mixing epoxies by weight. If you use it for mixing epoxies and other chemicals put it inside a gallon size ZipLock bag to protect it from spills.


Thanks. I do that already. I have a digital scale. It is normal for me to rough turn a green piece and throw it into the shaving box to dry. I was hoping there was a way to finish turn a green piece. That is what I did with this one and it turned out ok. I tried it with a lot bigger piece of maple and I wasn’t as happy as when I let them dry in the box for a few months. I have a bowl made from apple that is starting to warp a little.


----------

